

Ask HN: Hosting suggestion for python and django - AdrianPop

I am starting, or at least I plan, to learn python, along with django or web2py.<p>Anyway, I searched a good shared hosting that supports django, but und nothing after 1 hour. And of course, decent pricing.<p>If there's nothing, I'll take a small VPS.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
nekrox
<http://www.webfaction.com/> or <http://virpus.com/> are a good solutions!

------
saiko-chriskun
why not use the free version of heroku?

~~~
AdrianPop
I'll try that first

